# A Spring Waltz - Grand Piano



## ricardo_jvc6 (Dec 8, 2010)

I wrote a new short piano piece for Grand Piano that is called "A Spring Waltz". Since that I'm not a very active member on this forum, nevertheless I wanted to share you this piece that I created. I'm kinda sorry if I was a bit away of everything that happened on this forum for a LONG TIME.
Anyway, I hope you enjoy it.

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/2738795/A Spring Waltz.mp3

Cheers,

Ricardo


----------

